# new to oneida



## mamachay (Nov 30, 2004)

*easy*

To adjust weight, simply turn the limb bolts either direction. in for heavier, out for lighter. do not turn the limb bolts more than 2 complete turns without doing the other. you MUST
alternate. You are a brave guy to start out with a stealth! I had one, went to the black eagle. You should be warned, Oneida's are addictive. I now have a black eagle, a black eagle 2, and a liteforce magnum.

Let me know if I can help, I don't know it all, but know folks who do.
Eric


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk edjack. Have fun here.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: Welcome


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

If looking for someone who is an expert on the stealth check out Richard Vance.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=23604


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a limited instruction manual on the C.P. Oneida homepage.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!! Richard Vance is the man, you can check him out at gulfcoastarchery.com.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

